# STUFFED SHRIMP AND CHEESE GRITS (BBQ STYLE)



## Sowsage

Shrimp and grits is something ive always enjoyed but never made it myself. After searching the net ive noticed a lot of variations on the dish so figured I'd just make it my own. 

Started out with some super colossal shrimp. Butterflied and stuffed with jalapeno cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. For the bacon I used some of the pre cooked stuff .
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Placed them on a rack and dusted them with some BBQ rub. I used wannarub this time






I set the kettle up for indirect heat. Put on a couple chunks of smoked sausage first.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Shrimp is on. Only takes a few minuts for these.






The last few minutes I brushed on tome tiger sauce for a glaze. Then took them off the smoker. Total time was about 15min.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Made up some cheesy grits. I used a aged white cheddar that I picked up at Aldi the other day.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then plated up. Grits down first...then some of the sausage cut up and the stuffed shrimp. It then got another dusting of rub and a drizzle of tiger sauce. Last some chives to garnish.






And a close up view!


----------



## MJB05615

Wow Travis!  Definitely worth the wait.  Looks delicious.  Excellent idea and really nice work.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Not even a seafood guy and those even look good to me!


----------



## JLeonard

Dude, I love shrimp and grits. And yours is just over the top. 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker

Oh yeah gotta try this now. Looks great !!


----------



## Brokenhandle

Looks fabulous Travis! I think you went on a trip to flavortown! Never had grits before 

Ryan


----------



## Texas Cookin'

Fantastic looking dish here! I have a hard time with grits because of the texture.  I would dive right into this though.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks awesome man!  I’m with Ryan, never had grits... may need to change that!


----------



## tx smoker

Travis, that looks absolutely amazing. Just a beautiful plate of food, unlike any I've ever seen even at a high end restaurant. Excellent work buddy!!

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Awesome Travis.  I would gobble that up.


----------



## sawhorseray

I've never seen pre-cooked bacon Travis, and never had grits. That being said I'd sure love to gobble down a dozen of those babies, looks delicious, Like! RAY


----------



## 912smoker

Poor fellas never had grits are missing out. Must be across the Mason-Dixon Line. They are a  breakfast staple down here !


----------



## Sowsage

MJB05615 said:


> Wow Travis!  Definitely worth the wait.  Looks delicious.  Excellent idea and really nice work.


Thanks! It was really good!


SmokingUPnorth said:


> Not even a seafood guy and those even look good to me!


Thanks!


JLeonard said:


> Dude, I love shrimp and grits. And yours is just over the top.
> Jim


Thanks Jim! It was awesome! I'll be doing it again for sure!


912smoker said:


> Oh yeah gotta try this now. Looks great !!


Thanks! definitely worth giving a try! We loved it!


----------



## Sowsage

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks fabulous Travis! I think you went on a trip to flavortown! Never had grits before
> 
> Ryan


 Thanks Ryan ! It was definatly flavor town! 


Texas Cookin' said:


> Fantastic looking dish here! I have a hard time with grits because of the texture.  I would dive right into this though.


Thanks Texas Cookin!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome man!  I’m with Ryan, never had grits... may need to change that!


 Thanks!


tx smoker said:


> Travis, that looks absolutely amazing. Just a beautiful plate of food, unlike any I've ever seen even at a high end restaurant. Excellent work buddy!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert ! I would for sure order this at a restaurant..the flavors were awesome!


----------



## Sowsage

Brian Trommater said:


> Awesome Travis.  I would gobble that up.


Thanks Brian ! It didnt last long! Really good stuff!


sawhorseray said:


> I've never seen pre-cooked bacon Travis, and never had grits. That being said I'd sure love to gobble down a dozen of those babies, looks delicious, Like! RAY


 Thanks RAY! Those stuffed shrimp were great!


912smoker said:


> Poor fellas never had grits are missing out. Must be across the Mason-Dixon Line. They are a  breakfast staple down here !


 dont see them much around here. Not sure why ....


----------



## Sowsage

Brokenhandle said:


> Never had grits before





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> never had grits... may need to change that!





sawhorseray said:


> never had grits


All kinds of ways to do grits.... Sweet, savory...i like the cheese grits but for breakfast lots of butter and salt and pepper.


----------



## normanaj

I'm in for a plate of that!


----------



## Sowsage

sawhorseray said:


> I've never seen pre-cooked bacon Travis,


Yep....not completely cooked to crisp but into the microwave for a few seconds and its done... I swore I would never buy any but seemed like a good short cut on this cook and worked out good. The shrimp cooks so fast that the bacon would never get cooked unless you pre cook it some first.


----------



## Sowsage

normanaj said:


> I'm in for a plate of that!


Thanks normanaj! I wish I had onother plate of it right now!


----------



## Aledavidov

Looks delicious


----------



## Teal101

Man that looks great!


----------



## Sowsage

Aledavidov said:


> Looks delicious


Thanks Aledavidov!


Teal101 said:


> Man that looks great!


Thanks Teal!


----------



## TNJAKE

Looks delicious Travis. Shrimp and grits are probably my favorite meal


----------



## Sowsage

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious Travis. Shrimp and grits are probably my favorite meal


Thanks Jake ! This meal is up there on the top for me. But I love anything with shrimp!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Sowsage said:


> All kinds of ways to do grits.... Sweet, savory...i like the cheese grits but for breakfast lots of butter and salt and pepper.



Thanks, I’ll have to try them!  Heard of them but never tried.... Sounds tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver

Everything looks Great, Travis!!!  Except the Grits.
Smoked Sausage & Bacon Wrapped Shrimp!!! AAAAwwweeeesome!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow a great looking plate of some great food. I could easly go for that plate. Nice job and a great write up.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage

Bearcarver said:


> Everything looks Great, Travis!!!  Except the Grits.
> Smoked Sausage & Bacon Wrapped Shrimp!!! AAAAwwweeeesome!!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!! No grits?? No problem. This would go great with a baked potato ........ Or ... Extra side of sausage and shrimp!


----------



## Sowsage

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a great looking plate of some great food. I could easly go for that plate. Nice job and a great write up.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren! I really enjoyed making this...and eating it too!


----------



## Bearcarver

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Bear!! No grits?? No problem. This would go great with a baked potato ........ Or ... Extra side of sausage and shrimp!




LOL---Now you're talking My Lingo!!!

Bear


----------



## donaltman3

Jim,
It looks amazing!  I’d love a bowl of it!   I am thinking about making some in the next few days using your recipe.  Do you think sautéing some  onions and peppers  along with your sausage might compliment the dish?


----------



## Sowsage

donaltman3 said:


> Jim,
> It looks amazing!  I’d love a bowl of it!   I am thinking about making some in the next few days using your recipe.  Do you think sautéing some  onions and peppers  along with your sausage might compliment the dish?


Heck yea go for it! I just threw the sausage on the grill. But you could cut up the sausage first and do it in a pan with some peppers and onions.....maybe pablano. Yum! Make sure you share some pics with us!


----------



## Steve H

Utterly fantastic Travis! I had an idea of what you were up to. But man, you took this to another level!


----------



## Sowsage

Steve H said:


> Utterly fantastic Travis! I had an idea of what you were up to. But man, you took this to another level!


Thanks Steve! Definitely a little different on this one and the tiger sauce on it was  fantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl

Wow Travis!
That takes shrimp & grits to a whole new level!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage

SmokinAl said:


> Wow Travis!
> That takes shrimp & grits to a whole new level!!
> Al


Thanks Al! It sure was tasty!!


----------



## xray

Holy cow Travis your bbq shrimp and grits look phenomenal! That’s a pretty interesting take on a classic dish. I’d eat that everyday if you let me! Leftover cheese grits fried up the next day are delicious too!


----------



## Sowsage

xray said:


> Holy cow Travis your bbq shrimp and grits look phenomenal! That’s a pretty interesting take on a classic dish. I’d eat that everyday if you let me! Leftover cheese grits fried up the next day are delicious too!


Thanks xray!! Frying them the next day is something I'll have to try! That sounds awesome!


----------



## civilsmoker

That's some good for the soul food right there!  Very nice work!


----------



## Sowsage

civilsmoker said:


> That's some good for the soul food right there!  Very nice work!


Thanks civil!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great Looking shrimp and grits! We make them several times a month.


----------



## Sowsage

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great Looking shrimp and grits! We make them several times a month.


Thanks dirtsailor! I dont know why ive waited so long to make them myself! I'll be making more for sure!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Sowsage said:


> Thanks dirtsailor! I dont know why ive waited so long to make them myself! I'll be making more for sure!


If you do get into making them more often this is a great brand to use:









						Homestead Gristmill
					

Homestead Gristmill is a restored, historic gristmill. We produce all of our mixes, flour and stone-ground cornmeal. Visit our mill, or order our products online.



					homestead-gristmill.myshopify.com
				




Our friends who live in Alabama and make multiple batches of grits per week turned us on to them. I like doing the blue grits when we have guests for the wow factor.


----------



## Sowsage

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you do get into making them more often this is a great brand to use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homestead Gristmill
> 
> 
> Homestead Gristmill is a restored, historic gristmill. We produce all of our mixes, flour and stone-ground cornmeal. Visit our mill, or order our products online.
> 
> 
> 
> homestead-gristmill.myshopify.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends who live in Alabama and make multiple batches of grits per week turned us on to them. I like doing the blue grits when we have guests for the wow factor.


I'll definitely check them out! Thanks! Those blue grits would definitely add a wow factor!


----------



## jcam222

Beautiful plate Travis!! Anything with Aged White cheddar is awesome to me, throw in shrimp and sausage and man heck yes.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Outstanding !!!!  Magazine quality..  Well done.


----------



## Sowsage

jcam222 said:


> Beautiful plate Travis!! Anything with Aged White cheddar is awesome to me, throw in shrimp and sausage and man heck yes.


Thanks Jeff! I agree aged cheddar is great stuff!


----------



## Sowsage

jaxgatorz said:


> Outstanding !!!!  Magazine quality..  Well done.


Thanks jaxgatorz!


----------



## Wurstmeister

That is a keeper my friend.  Shrimp and Grits of *ANYKIND *are always welcomed here in my home in SC and that looks outstanding, and easy to make as well.    If you have fussy friends and they ask what you are serving, tell them Open Flame Pit Style Stuffed Prawns over a Bed of Cheese Polenta accented with Homemade Smoked Whole Meat Sausages. BTW -  if you are charging for it, Polenta being a  $5.00/lb bag of $1.50/lb bag of Grits,  you just increased the price at least 30-40%.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

it looks real good nice meal there.  I got a question,  What is grits actually.  Is it similar to Cream of Wheat.  sorry I'm from Jersey   here so please enlighten me. I have heard of them for years,


----------



## Sowsage

Jersey Jimbo said:


> it looks real good nice meal there.  I got a question,  What is grits actually.  Is it similar to Cream of Wheat.  sorry I'm from Jersey   here so please enlighten me. I have heard of them for years,


Thanks jersey! No problem...im from Ohio and we dont se it much around here either. The texture is more like steel cut oats. If I'm not mistaken its homony with the skins removed and then stone ground.....simalar taste to corn meal.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like 912smoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Sowsage said:


> Thanks jersey! No problem...im from Ohio and we dont se it much around here either. The texture is more like steel cut oats. If I'm not mistaken its homony with the skins removed and then stone ground.....simalar taste to corn meal.


Guess you can teach an old dog something new.  Will have to try some and see what they taste like.


----------



## uncle eddie

Wow!  That meal ranks up there with deviled eggs for the amount of prep work needed for the delicious finish.  Very nice!  Big like!


----------



## Sowsage

uncle eddie said:


> Wow!  That meal ranks up there with deviled eggs for the amount of prep work needed for the delicious finish.  Very nice!  Big like!


Thanks eddie!!


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Looks fantastic


----------



## Sowsage

SlowmotionQue said:


> Looks fantastic


Thanks Slowmotion!


----------



## crazymoon

S, Looks awesome, nice plate!


----------



## Sowsage

crazymoon said:


> S, Looks awesome, nice plate!


Thanks crazymoon!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Damn Travis. Now that looks freaking phenomenal! Also a big fan of Aldi products.


----------



## clubmanager

Sowsage said:


> Shrimp and grits is something ive always enjoyed but never made it myself. After searching the net ive noticed a lot of variations on the dish so figured I'd just make it my own.
> 
> Started out with some super colossal shrimp. Butterflied and stuffed with jalapeno cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. For the bacon I used some of the pre cooked stuff .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480835
> View attachment 480836
> View attachment 480837
> 
> 
> Placed them on a rack and dusted them with some BBQ rub. I used wannarub this time
> View attachment 480839
> 
> 
> I set the kettle up for indirect heat. Put on a couple chunks of smoked sausage first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480840
> 
> 
> Shrimp is on. Only takes a few minuts for these.
> View attachment 480841
> 
> 
> The last few minutes I brushed on tome tiger sauce for a glaze. Then took them off the smoker. Total time was about 15min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480842
> 
> 
> Made up some cheesy grits. I used a aged white cheddar that I picked up at Aldi the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480838
> 
> 
> Then plated up. Grits down first...then some of the sausage cut up and the stuffed shrimp. It then got another dusting of rub and a drizzle of tiger sauce. Last some chives to garnish.
> View attachment 480843
> 
> 
> And a close up view!
> View attachment 480844


Jesus take the wheel.....my goodnes, that looks amazing! I LOVE shrimp & grits, gonna make this one for sure.


----------



## Sowsage

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Damn Travis. Now that looks freaking phenomenal! Also a big fan of Aldi products.


Thanks cowboy! Aldi has a lot of stuff I cant find anywhere else. Great selection of cheeses and one of the only places here that I'm guaranteed to find lamb.


clubmanager said:


> Jesus take the wheel.....my goodnes, that looks amazing! I LOVE shrimp & grits, gonna make this one for sure.


Thanks clubmanager! Let me know how it was if you make it!


----------



## clubmanager

Sowsage said:


> Thanks cowboy! Aldi has a lot of stuff I cant find anywhere else. Great selection of cheeses and one of the only places here that I'm guaranteed to find lamb.
> Thanks clubmanager! Let me know how it was if you make it!


----------



## clubmanager

Making this tonight for the family. One question, did you smoke this or grill? I think you mentioned indirect heat? I may just grill it in my smoker using real charcoal and some wood chips....but if y’all think that’s crazy, I’m open to suggestions. Really looking forward this this!


----------



## TGainey

Sowsage said:


> Shrimp and grits is something ive always enjoyed but never made it myself. After searching the net ive noticed a lot of variations on the dish so figured I'd just make it my own.
> 
> Made up some cheesy grits. I used a aged white cheddar that I picked up at Aldi the other day.



I've seen so many cheesy grit recipes. Would you mind sharing your tried and true recipe? That looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Sowsage

TGainey said:


> I've seen so many cheesy grit recipes. Would you mind sharing your tried and true recipe? That looks fabulous!!!


Absolutely.... I'm going to share the link that I base mine off of.
Recipe calls for 4oz of sharp cheddar...i use 6oz
It also calls for 2Tbls of heavy cream...i use 1/3 cup...i like them creamy and this seems to work well.
Here is the link.








						Cheese Grits
					

These creamy cheese grits are so good that they've inspired three marriage proposals for their maker, Kentucky-based private chef Amber Huffman.




					www.foodandwine.com


----------



## TGainey

Sowsage said:


> Absolutely.... I'm going to share the link that I base mine off of.
> Recipe calls for 4oz of sharp cheddar...i use 6oz
> It also calls for 2Tbls of heavy cream...i use 1/3 cup...i like them creamy and this seems to work well.
> Here is the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese Grits
> 
> 
> These creamy cheese grits are so good that they've inspired three marriage proposals for their maker, Kentucky-based private chef Amber Huffman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodandwine.com


You rock, Sowsage!!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Sowsage

TGainey said:


> You rock, Sowsage!!! THANK YOU!!


Your welcome! Let me know what you think when you try it out!


----------

